# Boot recommendation



## Charman03

Something comfortable that I can put a lot of miles on and most importantly keep my feet dry while walking in grass with morning dew unlike what I got now.


----------



## Inthewild

Try anything from Ecco. A little pricey, but i buy mine off craigslist, etc. Wear like iron. Extremely comfortable. Best wishes.


----------



## tundraking

I've got Under Armor hikers. I didn't think they would hold up, but I'm going on 3 years now and I put on a ton of miles all year foraging, hunting, etc... They are very light weight, waterproof, aggressive tread, and feel like an awesome pair of tennis shoes.


----------



## trotline

I’ve always liked Danner Pronghorn boot. Light and waterproof with 400g thinsulate. Danner has many styles and can get sale price at bass pro or cabelas.


----------



## shroomsearcher

trotline said:


> I’ve always liked Danner Pronghorn boot. Light and waterproof with 400g thinsulate. Danner has many styles and can get sale price at bass pro or cabelas.


Danner would have been my recommendation also! These boots are made for hunting mountainous terrain out West. Well built, comfortable, and made for people who will be on their feet all day.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas

Charman03 said:


> Something comfortable that I can put a lot of miles on and most importantly keep my feet dry while walking in grass with morning dew unlike what I got now.


I'm loving my new Merrell Chameleon 7s. They offer a hi and lo top. Really anything Merrell but the chameleons are waterproof, heavy enough for any terrain yet light enough they feel like runners. Loyal Merrell fan!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Marco Esquandolas said:


> I'm loving my new Merrell Chameleon 7s. They offer a hi and lo top. Really anything Merrell but the chameleons are waterproof, heavy enough for any terrain yet light enough they feel like runners. Loyal Merrell fan!


I'd like to know how this works out. I have a pair of Merrell tennis shoes that have to be close to 30 years old!


----------



## Marco Esquandolas

shroomsearcher said:


> I'd like to know how this works out. I have a pair of Merrell tennis shoes that have to be close to 30 years old!


Merrells are hard to beat for the quality you get for $70-125. I've had a few different styles of them and I've loved them all! Only shoes I feel comfortable ordering online, because a 12 is always perfect for me...their entire line!! That kind of consistency is only possible by crazy strict quality control. It's amazing they don't cost more. (I think because 80% of them are hideous to look at lol) Function over form for me, guess I'm too practical haha!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yeah! My Merrells have to be the ugliest pair of tennis shoes in existence! But, I lace them up, and they are as confortable as bedroom slippers while cutting the grass! I am seriously astounded at how long these shoes have lasted.


----------



## kb

Keen Durand Model has been my go to for comfort over the last 6 years or so. I love their wide toe box. Can hold up to a heavy dew, but like most, not really waterproof in a day long deluge. I put a lot of miles on them and so far seem to not fall apart. I usually toss the cheap insoles in boots and put some after market ones in.


----------

